# Metal Tooling Art



## bcall2043 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello, my name is Benny and I am a tool addict.

I just got home from trip to visit family and while there visited what Charley Davidson calls one of my “honey holes”. It was the brother of a guy I use to work with who buys and sells surplus tools and tooling. He had just purchased a 16 foot trailer load of stuff and was sorting it out. I saw what I thought was a metal art sculpture of a Christmas tree setting on a tool cabinet. Looking closer it was not. When I realized what it was I just had to take it home with me. 





It was a set of micrometer standards from one inch through 11 inches on a nicely machined "tree" stand. I did not have standards for a couple of my micrometers so this made sense to me at the time. One problem was solved but now I will have to go out and get some more micrometers to fit the extra standards. 

It is a never ending battle to overcome this illness!

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 27, 2013)

That's cool, Bring me back any goodies? Phone is still jacked & I have to wait 24 hours for trouble shooting to still fail before they will send me another one so you'll have to send up smoke signals.


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice score Benny, I guess its true, the orphanage never closes ,


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 28, 2013)

8ntsane said:


> Nice score Benny, I guess its true, the orphanage never closes ,



It's an illness that I just can't seem to shake. Besides I don't like to see things go to the scrap dealer. The guy was gathering a load to sell as scrap and used calibration tooling is just not going to sell to his main customers which are working machine shops. Only us hobbyist would buy a set of used micrometer standards with no traceable calibration or known condition but it is good enough for me.

And, it was shiny.)


Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 28, 2013)

Heck Benny I have never even seen a set of them before.
 Missed seeing you folks last week in Nashville---maybe next month


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 31, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> Heck Benny I have never even seen a set of them before.
> Missed seeing you folks last week in Nashville---maybe next month



I never had see a setup like it in all my years around manufacturing. The standards always seemed to be individual pieces and never in site. The base had a "cell number" written on it but that may have been the standards group cell number rather than the manufacturing floor. 

Forgot the flea market was early because of Easter and I went to Texas for a few days. Will be going again in a couple of weeks. Maybe the upcoming flea market we can make it?

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------

